# Mag in shops soon



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*mags*



ASG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The next issue of African Sporting Gazette will be available within the next couple of days.
> We are featuring Mozambique in this issue with loads of stories from that stunning hunting destination. There is also news of a new world record Southern Impala taken in Namibia of all places and as always, plenty of trophy photographs.:wink:



Hi ASG 

As you i'm quite new could you please tell me the stocists of these mags i'm very interested of what you've told me. just need some directions, I'll apreciate it.

Danke Baja :77::thumbs_up
George


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Craig,

Please be so kind and send one of you Magazine to me.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

George,

The mag is generally available at the larger CNA retailers.
Send me your P O Box and I'll get distrbution to mail a complimentary mag.
There are subscription forms in the magazine. R 360.00 for 3 years.

Frank,

Pls send your postal details and I'll do the same for you.
A 3 year subscription is only R 360.00!:wink:

The next issues after the Mozambique feature will be as follows:

14#1 West Africa Feature (Benin, Burkina Faso etc)
14#2 C.A.R & Cameroon Feature (For the very wealthy sportsman):wink:
14#3 Botswana Feature (Awesome hunting destination)
14#4 South Africa Feature (This issue is going to be massive):tongue:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here my post details:

Frank Steinnagel
Nelkenstr.8
47167 Duisburg
Germany

I hope to can pay with Visa Card:wink:

P.S. if anybody want to send his old secondhand wife at the address above, please give enough food along. the postway is long.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Frank,

The mag will be in the post as soon as they arrive here.
I'll also send you a copy of the 2008 African Hunting Directory.

www.africanhuntingdirectory.com

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you for you endeavor Craig.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Any news on a bowhunter version of this magazine Craig?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

husky said:


> Hi ASG
> 
> As you i'm quite new could you please tell me the stocists of these mags i'm very interested of what you've told me. just need some directions, I'll apreciate it.
> 
> ...


CNA Dundee (Pick 'n Pay Centre) stocks it. Maybe we should meet and have a coffee over the mag... :tongue:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

James,

Please note that we do not replace magazines with coffee stains on them!:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

It will accompany me to Whangarei - with or without coffee stains...


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

ASG said:


> George,
> 
> The mag is generally available at the larger CNA retailers.
> Send me your P O Box and I'll get distrbution to mail a complimentary mag.
> ...


Thanks craig

mail address is as follows:

George Duvenage
PoBox 392 
Glencoe
2930

Please no explosive packages my wife Hate surprises:wink::boom::crutch:

Thanx man:thumbs_up


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

No news on the B/hunter version yet. At the moment I'm snowed under with the existing magazines and the hardcover books that I'm working on.
We are also getting involved in more hunting shows overseas like Dortmund and Venatoria.

I also have to get around to re-vamping and updating our web portals.

If we do a bowhunting mag it will propably start off as an annual.


----------

